# Disgruntled Carencro Walmart Employee Quits Her Job Over Store Intercom, Posts Video to Facebook



## Melaninme (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm sure that a lot of people feel this way about their current job/employer/manager.









						Disgruntled Carencro Walmart Employee Quits Her Job Over Store Intercom, Posts Video to Facebook
					

A former Carencro Walmart employee left no stone unturned as she publicly quit her job over the store intercom.




					kpel965.com


----------



## frizzy (Sep 16, 2021)

Welp, I bet announcements will only be done by the store manager from now on.  Good luck out there girl!

I bet she really is a nice girl and a good employee. Management can make you act outside of yourself sometimes.   She was pissed!


----------



## jasmatazz (Sep 20, 2021)

Nothing like a good public resignation. I get it though.


----------

